# My Buckskin Paint Horse, FTL (yet to be named)



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys!

My friend and I decided to go halfsies on this wonderful 15.2hh Buckskin Paint Gelding. He is quite a looker and an awesome ride. He was from Texas and worked on a ranch, but as soon as i saw him, he SCREAMED English to me!! LOL So... i went out and got all new english tack (since i only had Dressage stuff back in California, and i want to eventually show him) and here he is all dolled up =)

He has yet to be seriously named, we are thinking Camelot, Atlantis, etc.. but call him FTL for now because the names were originally narrowed down to "Fable Tucker and Levi" hence, FTL.. LOL

Please note, this is not the critique forum, and if you have nothing nice to say, then go post somewhere else 

So now.. i have 8 horses.. LOL 3 in California, and 5 in South Carolina.. Oi Vey!









Standing.. i rather like this picture =)









Being held (this was the first picture i took, he was so chill that i could take the rest without touching him.. i love this guy!









His beautiful doe eye!









I swear that bridle was made for him!









Pulling his head in all on his own (you can see how new those reins are! They are still bent! LOL!)

I had to brag!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

He is beautiful!!! I love his eyes


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

He is very nice! He looks good in his English gear


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you very much!! =) I am so proud of him =) I love how that pad looks on him too.. *WhiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiistles!!*


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

-sdlfksjdfd- He's absolutely stunning! You are so lucky. =D

I like Fable and Levi for names =]


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Fable was so totally going to be his name.. but the lady i own him with has a horse named Sable, and we were all OJRJNERPNJE when we remembered that, LOL!

His show name could be Tucker's Fabled Leviathan (Levi was short for Leviathan). Heck, that sounds fancy enough! LOL

Im probably going to go with Camelot or Atlantis.. i like Camelot because i would so end up calling him Cameo (which my friend says is a girls name, but i say he looks like a girl anyways!!)

Thank you so much for the compliment sweetie! He is also a Dream Come True (sorry Dreamer m'boy!) because i never thought i would have a buckskin paint!


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Very beautiful Skippy! 8) 
I luuuuuuuurve Buckskins! He has a very kind eye! 
I hopr you get on well with him, he seems like a nice type. 

-Dusky xoxoxoxo 

I like camelot as a name by the way! You can call him Cameo even though its a girls name...he is very pretty! 
:wink:


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

lush horse i want him! I LOVE THE COLOUR


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

He is soooo cute. He looks very simmilar to a buckskin that I used to ride at age five. I think he looks awesome in English gear. 8)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I am still SO stoked to have him in the herd! =) Apparently, i will be showing him on the 31st.. we will have to see if we are ready by then though, i really dont want to rush anything


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Just a little bump ;D


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

whata doll face! I'd love to see him under saddle!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

how cute!! i love the name tucker


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!


----------

